
SwiftUI vs. UIKit – Comparison of building the same app in each framework - systems
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk2y-TiLDZo
======
phantomato
Honestly guys, don't even waste your time on SwiftUI prior to version 2.0.
It's the most raw and crapiest framework apple has ever released. It only
looks good on paper, and drastically misses basic functionality. SwiftUI 2
looks a bit more mature though

~~~
bsaul
i've had this impression after playing with it for a few hours, but you seem
to have more experience than that. Care to share your experience ?

~~~
phantomato
Use switch statements inside SwiftUI? Can't do that (or you'll have to wrap
every view into AnyView)

Use `if case let` to conditionally unwrap and show a view? Nope.

Make a customizable tableview? Nope. `List` is all you get. And you can't even
remove the separator.

Get the scroll position for the ScrollView or List? Definitely not possible.

Even SwiftUI's TabView is buggy as hell. It resets the view's state as soon as
you switch the tab. Everytime I encounter a bug or an issue in SwiftUI I see a
post on Stackoverflow where people say it's not currently possible to do that
or it will be in SwiftUI 2.0. I heavily use SwiftUI in my current project, buy
90% of the views are actually wrappers around UIKit, even all of the
UITextFields are wrapped because SwiftUI cannot provide basic access to the
underlying responders.

So my opinion is to at least wait for 2.0

~~~
bsaul
Thanks. I recently took the decision to wait for another year before using in
for a production app. Seems like i had a good intuition.

------
bsaul
this video doesn't make any sense. It compares the amount of time it takes to
type code for a trivial layout. This doesn't make sense for two reasons :

\- uikit was shipped with interface builder from day 1. which lets you design
trivial interfaces in a wysiwyg way, whithout typing _any_ code at all.

\- typing code is never what really takes time. Complex interactions and non-
standard UI design is where you spend most of your time.

